# TAIZHOU (ZJ) | Tiansheng Center | 299m | 981ft | 66 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.hotelnewsresource.com/article78980.html
http://feuring.typepad.com/
http://www.ahgz.de/unternehmen/steigenberger-plant-fuenftes-hotel-in-china,200012213863.html

(thanks @ Julito-dubai for telling)


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Taizhou as in 泰州 or 台州?


----------



## Vito Corleone (May 31, 2007)

Will this be located in Taizhou, Zhejiang or Taizhou, Jiangsu?


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

Most likely Taizhou, Jiangsu


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

16-02-16 by zjtzxgx 










16-04-21 by 青萍之未 










2016-07-26 by hwshenhw 










2016-08-02 by snailingg


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Is it U/C ?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Great find! Never heard of this city.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-03-22 by 潇潇雨音


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

It's Taizhou, Zhejiang

Map location - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=1748&lat=28.6544230000&lng=121.4048460000&t=k


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you Dylan for solving this mystery :cheers:


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Heh. I scoured the map of the other Taizhou first for half an hour :cripes:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the city should be named south taizhou :lol::lol:


----------



## log0008 (Dec 5, 2014)

Love how China has these hidden/unknown cities, yet they have 6 million residents (2 Million Urban)


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Zaz965 said:


> the city should be named south taizhou :lol::lol:


Well, the name has no problem in chinese. The two cities called Taizhou mean something completely different. The problem was, that all sources we had were non-chinese.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 27 by 潇潇雨音


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 08 by zjtzxgx



























June 10 by zjtzxgx


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 18 by zjtzxgx


----------



## Sasha 74 (Apr 8, 2011)

Very gorgeous


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 17 by zjtzxgx


----------



## LiVincent (Jan 21, 2019)

z0rg said:


> http://www.hotelnewsresource.com/article78980.html
> http://feuring.typepad.com/
> http://www.ahgz.de/unternehmen/steigenberger-plant-fuenftes-hotel-in-china,200012213863.html
> 
> (thanks @ Julito-dubai for telling)


Interesting architecture.. Should this be the tallest in this area?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-03-03 by 潇潇雨音


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 潇潇雨音


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by zjtzxgx


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by zjtzxgx


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-05-07 by 潇潇雨音


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 潇潇雨音


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

two 299m towers nearly next to each other wow! great start for a skyline!


----------



## bluesky3000 (May 25, 2019)

Wow pretty and elegant, blue design outstanding from the rest


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 
zjtzzch


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by zjtzxgx




























by 广厦


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-09 by 潇潇雨音


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Nice updates! I was in their sales center in June with my two cousins, they intended to buy some of the office spaces in one of those lower towers. 



​


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by zjtzzch


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 潇潇雨音


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by zjtzxgx 2020-4-29 












































*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

loving the little crosses on the facade. Looking great so far.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-31 by 潇潇雨音


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

The cladding is going up very slowly for some reason.

My hometown Taizhou is going through some economical difficulties these couple of years partly due to the China-US trade war.
Taizhou is a very export-oriented city and despite its effort of climbing up the manufacturing value chain, it seems that the economical downturn is inevitable.
Hope its economy will go up again after the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dear little universe, the top is flat, I think it could provide space for helipad


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> dear little universe, the top is flat, I think it could provide space for helipad


I see that you have come to the same conclusion as me: little universe is in charge of all construction projects in their hometown and will be happy to add helipads for Zaz's pleasure.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 古月Laohu on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by Tiffanyyang on 500px




​


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

117 says I shall call him, mini me


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
It's indeed a gigantic "Mini Me". 🤣


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*March 27:*








市民广场 by 漫步时光 on 500px.com


----------



## racata (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

夜台州 by 古月Laohu on 500px.com


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Is it on-hold?


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^
No, it's not, it's just progressing rather slowly.
It was on hold for a few months last year though.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

little universe said:


> ^^
> No, it's not, it's just progressing rather slowly.
> It was on hold for a few months last year though.


I am relieved


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 黄瓜 on 500px









by 黄瓜 on 500px



​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Just noticed the hourglass patterns on the cladding!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 漫步时光 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

by 莫辰 on 500px








by 漫步时光 on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By zjtzxgx on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-26 by zjtzxgx


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-12-20 by justzy


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, thanks for the update


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

2022.04.14








by X Hsiang on 500px



​


----------

